# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting in the Used Equipment Forum



## Mike_PS

Please keep in mind that this forum is for members who are interested in buying and selling items. If you are not interested in an item for sale, please do not post in that thread. If you feel that the item for sale is overpriced, too far away, not worth the money, etc.,etc. then no need to hop in the thread just to post your opinion on that specific item.

Also, in order to post in the Marketplace, you need to be a registered member of the site for 10 days and have made 10 posts.

We would appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Mike_PS

bumping this thread as a reminder that if you are NOT interested in an item for sale then DO NOT post in the thread. we do not need the same few to post their commentary, take shots at others, degrade the items listed for sale, etc., etc. So, again, DO NOT post in a thread in this forum when you are clearly not interested in the item. it is up to the buyer and/or seller to do their homework when deciding on whether or not to buy something

thanks


----------

